# Replacement Battery for '07 2.0T: Group 47 or 48????



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

The battery in my 2007 Eos w/ the 2.0T needs replacing. The original battery part# is 000 915 105AF. All the replacement batteries (non-VW) are either Group 47 or Group 48. I would prefer to use a Group 48 because it has more cold weather power. But, I do not know if it will fit in the battery casing.

One other weird thing. I went in to Advance Auto to try and purchase a Group 48 Gold battery, They were out of them, so the guy looked up which batteries would fit in a 2007 Eos with a 2.0T. It came back with nothing. He then said that even if they did have the Group 47 battery, they could not sell it to me because it was not listed as being compatible with the car. Without a listing, they could not provide a warranty. WTF? I had him look up a 2007 Jetta and a 2007 Golf and they both listed Group 48 as the replacement.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

I don't have an EOS, but when I needed a battery for my 2007 Passat, I just went to the dealer. 

It really wasn't any more $$ than trying to get one somewhere else.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

randyvr6 said:


> I don't have an EOS, but when I needed a battery for my 2007 Passat, I just went to the dealer.
> 
> It really wasn't any more $$ than trying to get one somewhere else.


I prefer to go non-VW because they have 100+ more CCAs than VW.


----------



## Raffman (Oct 31, 2007)

*Just replaced mine- it's a Group 48*

I just replaced the battery in my '07 EOS (4 cylinder). Although most of the online configurators claim an '07 EOS uses a group 47 (which would certainly fit), I measured the original battery and it was obviously a group 48 (a little larger & more powerful). I bought a SuperStart AGM48 from O'reilly Auto Parts (760CCA) and it looked and fit identically to the original OEM battery.

I noticed that my original battery compartment didn't include the insulating mat that other owners claimed to have. Not sure if VW changed the design at some point. I bought a mat online from Amazon & wrapped the new battery for a little extra protection (I've heard AGM batteries are more sensitive to heat than normal batteries).


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

opcorn:.............ending the 5th year on my 07 2.0T battery........ guess i should start looking before freezing weather does mine in


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Good Timing*

Mine died last January, a week before its 4th birthday, netting a free replacement under warranty.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Raffman said:


> I just replaced the battery in my '07 EOS (4 cylinder). Although most of the online configurators claim an '07 EOS uses a group 47 (which would certainly fit), I measured the original battery and it was obviously a group 48 (a little larger & more powerful). I bought a SuperStart AGM48 from O'reilly Auto Parts (760CCA) and it looked and fit identically to the original OEM battery.
> 
> I noticed that my original battery compartment didn't include the insulating mat that other owners claimed to have. Not sure if VW changed the design at some point. I bought a mat online from Amazon & wrapped the new battery for a little extra protection (I've heard AGM batteries are more sensitive to heat than normal batteries).


Did the two piececes of plastic surrounding the battery and the lid fit the new battery?


----------



## Raffman (Oct 31, 2007)

owr084 said:


> Did the two piececes of plastic surrounding the battery and the lid fit the new battery?


Yes, the plastic cover fit fine; the new battery was exactly the same size as the old one. However, I imagine there's always the possibility that VW did a mid-year production line change, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to measure the lenght of the battery (the main difference between group 47 & 48 is the length).


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Interstate Group 48 Works*

I went with the Interstate Megatron Plus MTP-48/H6 Group 48 battery. It fit on the battery tray with no modifications. The plastic covers fit. http://www.interstatebatteries.com/...Volkswagen_EOS|2007_Optional+Battery_L4/2.0L)


----------

